# hot humid and skipping



## Ryker_moore (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey,
I live in southern IL and I guess it must be the weather....tonight I was picking up stations from Columbia, MO, 244 miles away, Indy, IN, 200? or so away, WI, at much farther, and Chicago area at 300 plus miles away....it was so wild to be watching those channels.....

That with an 8-bay, large directional vhf-uhf (was my grandpas) and a 25 foot tower....hehehe Winegard 4800ish pre-amp

I am beginning to love my new digtal reciever.....now I just have to get a tower moved to here....it is probably 50 foot.....and perhaps another antenna or 2....hehe...DX here I come....


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

My dad gave me an old Cobra cb with sideband when I was about 13 or so. We used to sit in room and DX all over the country. It was pretty cool. I could never get Hawaii or Alaska though,, guess the skips never quite bounced my way.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Redster said:


> My dad gave me an old Cobra cb with sideband when I was about 13 or so. We used to sit in room and DX all over the country. It was pretty cool. I could never get Hawaii or Alaska though,, guess the skips never quite bounced my way.


Uh huh...me too.  In my USAF radio days we used to set up a 10,000 watt short wave in Oklahoma and skip to Paraguay and Venezuela and other South American countries. Antenna orientation had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Once I got my license and had cb set up in the truck,, I used to drive around and find highest places I could to transmit from. It was a mobile cb but did a heck of a job.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

warm air and trapped cold air masses cause tropospheric ducting or "skip " and allow UHF signals to travel much further than usual .

Check http://home.cogeco.ca/~dxinfo/tropo.html for a trop forecast on a daily basis.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

BTW, it's a great way to loose weight. Skip, when it's hot and humid.


----------



## gbranch (Mar 7, 2003)

obrienaj said:


> warm air and trapped cold air masses cause tropospheric ducting or "skip " and allow UHF signals to travel much further than usual .
> 
> Check http://home.cogeco.ca/~dxinfo/tropo.html for a trop forecast on a daily basis.


Very cool maps! How accurate are their predictions?

A very good primer on tropo and sporadic-E can be found at: http://www.dxing.com/tvfmdx.htm


----------

